# Show Your Muddies Golden



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Peanut


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy got in the mud.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Tilly found the mud puddle.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie played in the mud, he was droppping a rock in the hole full of muddy water, digging at it, then dunking his head down in the muddy water and picking the rock up, then drop it back in and do it all again.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

MORE, MORE. 

THese pics are GREAT!!!!

I don't have any to post 'cause our two NEVER get muddy..................

Ok--I'll have to find 'em and post 'em............

SJ


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

These are fantastic! Oh, Tilly, you look dipped in chocolate!

Here are some of Fergus I've shared before (Lily is far too prissy about getting dirty to enjoy a good wallow in the mud:doh:


----------



## janet (Apr 14, 2008)

her you have some photo's of little Gijs
he is our mudmonster :yuck:

































but as you can see
he realy enjoy


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I was waiting for pics of Miss Tilly rolling in the english mud!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rachel mud from head to toe!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG those pictures are brilliant - i'm not going to post the couple that i have, they don't come near to those.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent mud balls, everyone! I hope LinnCurrie is viewing these, lol

One of my favs is the second pic of Tilly impersonating the Loch Ness Monster, hehehe


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Aaccckk, Mary, I forgot about the "Maggie-Queen-of-Mud" pics, lol!
Look at her tongue:yuck:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> Aaccckk, Mary, I forgot about the "Maggie-Queen-of-Mud" pics, lol!
> Look at her tongue:yuck:


LOL.....And the funny thing is ..You will never ever see her tail dirty>.....:bowl::bowl:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, these pictures are awesome! Mine are not quit as muddy, but here ya go.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

moverking said:


> I hope LinnCurrie is viewing these, lol


:uhoh: Yes, I have viewed them ... and I can only shake my head! : I hope that Harvey never ever gets that muddy!  Obviously the dogs enjoy it, and if Harvey gets the same opportunity he would probably be the champion dirty dog and put you all to shame


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, it's certainly not much, but here's my best shot. Nothing compared to these big mud balls -- but I bet I can snap one before this spring is up.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's Beamer after he and his sister decided to dig to China!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

here's Tom's contribution........................lovin these pics !!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ShannonW said:


> Well, it's certainly not much, but here's my best shot. Nothing compared to these big mud balls -- but I bet I can snap one before this spring is up.


what a little sweetie with muddy toes !!!!!!


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

After looking at all the photo's I'm starting to think Murphy isn't such a mud magnet afteralll!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

ROFL! These are awesome pics. Great thread topic!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOVE all these muddy pups!!

You can't see the mud so much cause it's the same color as Merlin!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

This is by no means the muddiest... just the most recent


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

ShannonW said:


> Well, it's certainly not much, but here's my best shot. Nothing compared to these big mud balls -- but I bet I can snap one before this spring is up.


that's just adorable!!!! :smooch:


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

*Kid's at the beach*

Murphy's first experience at the beach. Maggie is to prissy to roll and Marley is just starting.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


>


 Oh Tilly! What a laugh I had at these. I remember it well with Meg, she didn't exactly grow out of it but age meant I could catch her before she hit the mud!


----------

